# Vancouver or not..



## alex1891 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have my flights booked to Vancouver for the 16th December, I will be in Canada for 6 months and wish to know if it would be better to stay in Vancouver or explore a little at the surrounding areas (which could be better financially). I have done a lot of research and found Vancouver to be extremely expensive but a lot of people highly recommend there. 

I was in Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal in the summer for a 3 week holiday and instantly fell in love with Toronto but this time I wanted to see the west cost and try out these areas. I am not a big partier or anything and I love the outdoors but what is key for me is to build an active social life for the duration of my stay. It has been suggested Toronto is far more social than Vancouver so would anyone that has lived in both agree with that comment? 

I guess the main question would be - is there any areas in west canada that people would highly recommend outside of Vancouver and Victoria that has good social activities and a friendly community.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We found Toronto indeed more social than Vancouver, although we loved Vancoucer too. But partly because of the friendlynes en hulpfulnes of the Torontonians, we eventualty chose the Greater Toronto Area as our new home (and so far, we love it!).

We are a family with a teenager, so that's -I think- very different from your situation. 
Good luck with your plan!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Toronto has a bigger night life, but if you like the outdoors, Vancouver is tough to beat. It is also a city of 2 million, so not exactly dull. i have lived in Toronto, BTW. For me, it is too urban.


----------



## bobr999 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Vancouver and BC wins !!!*

No comparison whatsoever and no Toronto winters either. Explore the Sunshine Coast which is where I live, when not in Dubai, and all the West Coast has to offer. You will find everything you need or want in Van' and can mega chill on the 'Coast. You will have found paradise and not many people, so not many problems. Toronto is like any other big city, Vancouver is not. So picturesque and it has a certain charm, plus not far, 40 mins ferry ride, back to the Sunshine Coast. Enjoy your time there and if you stay on the coast and travel to Van, it will be much cheaper.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I tend to agree although being in the middle of a record cold snap, I moderated my response. LOL.


----------



## volit (Nov 22, 2010)

I am originally from a small town called Parksville on Vancouver Island. I have spent a lot of time in Vancouver and Victoria. I MUCH prefer Victoria, simply because there is a small town feel, but it's a big city with TONS to do. It's very social and there is always a lot going on. It's my favorite city I have traveled to in the world thus far.

Vancouver is great too, don't get me wrong. More jobs, more people, more diversity.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

5 Favourite things about Vancouver
In addition of course to the people who live here and visit us in Vancouver, British Columbia, here are my favourite 5 things about the area:

NATURAL BEAUTY: No matter where you go in Metro Vancouver you can experience and enjoy the natural beauty from the sea to the forests to the mountains and beyond.

ATTRACTIONS: The unlimited attractions such as, Stanley Park, Canada Place, Grouse Mountain, Granville Island, Gastown, Robson Street shopping, Chinatown (the largest in Canada), Vancouver Aquarium, museums, galleries, theatre, VanDusen Botanical Gardens, offer something for everyone.

PLACES TO EAT AND DRINK: The affordability, quality and choices of places to eat and drink, are always a pleasant surprise; just ask anyone who came to the Olympics.

ACTIVE LIFESTYLE: The people of Metro Vancouver live an active lifestyle with an unbelievable selection of beaches, mountains, parks, rivers, trails and other venues to experience an equally impressive choice of outdoor activities.

SURROUNDING SUBURBS: Any of the surrounding suburbs within a half hour transit ride or drive, also have an amazingly wide selection of attractions for explorers, fishermen, hikers, lovers, shoppers, sportsmen, tourists, wildlife enthusiasts, or families.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

That is why it on this list: World's Most Beautiful Cities - Forbes.com


----------



## rbhikha (Apr 20, 2011)

*Vancouver surrounding suburbs*

Hi, 

I have just joined this website and now feel comfortable to post something (i hope its in the right place) 

We are thinking of moving from the UK on a business visa. After doing a little research Vancouver seems the place to be, even though the cost of living seems higher then other places.

Where would be a good place to live in surrounding areas. Is fishers Landing for example far too the heart of the action?? (that's where I aim to open my business)

What surrounding suburbs would you guys recommend??? 

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## volit (Nov 22, 2010)

It depends. Do you want to/plan on owning a car? How much do you like traffic and driving and spending time in gridlock? Suburbs are good in Vancouver but you need to consider the madness that is the traffic there. Nothing was designed well or correctly so getting around is difficult and frustrating. 

Fishers Landing is in Vancouver, Washington, USA. That's WAY out of the action.


----------



## rbhikha (Apr 20, 2011)

volit said:


> It depends. Do you want to/plan on owning a car? How much do you like traffic and driving and spending time in gridlock? Suburbs are good in Vancouver but you need to consider the madness that is the traffic there. Nothing was designed well or correctly so getting around is difficult and frustrating.
> 
> Fishers Landing is in Vancouver, Washington, USA. That's WAY out of the action.


Thanks!!

Yes I plan to have a little van to get around. Thanks for the info regarding Fishers landing LOL 

Where would you recommend as I will not be travelling in the rush hours. Would I be able to pick a house up for about $300-$350??

Appreciate your prompt response


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

rbhikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just joined this website and now feel comfortable to post something (i hope its in the right place)
> 
> ...


I live in a suburb just east of Vancouver called Port Moody. During peak rush hours I can be Downtown or back in Port Moody in 22 minutes via West Coast Express. There are no bridges if you are driving to Vancouver from Port Moody, and bridges are often the point of traffic congestion elsewhere. The further east you travel from Vancouver, the more you will get for your housing dollar.


----------



## rbhikha (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks I will have a look. appreciate the help!!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

:noidea:


rbhikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just joined this website and now feel comfortable to post something (i hope its in the right place)
> 
> ...


Somethings fishy with this posting, Fishers Landing is in Vancouver Washington, not Vancouver BC, but yet thats where you say you want to open your business?
So saying you did "a little research" is an understatement, if you did ANY research you would have known that. Are you sure its Vancouver, BC, Canada you want to move to and not Vancouver, Wa, U.S.A. :noidea:


----------



## rbhikha (Apr 20, 2011)

Hahaha yes I know what it looks like my business was always going to be on Vancouver itself. I was looking for a home and came across the wrong Vancouver on a real estate website. ( seems silly I know) Since then I have now identified the Areas that need to be looked at.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

rbhikha said:


> Hahaha yes I know what it looks like my business was always going to be on Vancouver itself. I was looking for a home and came across the wrong Vancouver on a real estate website. ( seems silly I know) Since then I have now identified the Areas that need to be looked at.


Ok, Sounds like a legit reason, its just so many people post stupid things on here and then people waste their time answering them, when half the time the person will never make it to Canada, and never even comes back to read any replies.


----------



## rbhikha (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes I understand. We are really looking forward to the big move. Need to find out the first steps from the UK that I need to take to get the ball rolling. After doing a little reading it seems it may take up to two years for the good news!! I also have to time it perfectly with the sale of my UK business. Big big move but I feel we are ready!!!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You could also move even farther out like the Abbotsford area or maple ridge where housing is more reasonable.


----------

